# Weekend of GIANTS!!! Trout that is



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

WOW! Talk about a weekend for the memory books..... Our drifting boats Fri-Sun were on an absolute roll catching and releasing monster trout. Focusing on streaky water over mud and shell while throwing either popping cork with shrimp or bouncing soft plastics off the bottom was the ticket to hammering the fish. Our wading boat each day held its own, but it was much more of a grind than what the drifters were experiencing. The waders were however rewarded with the largest fish of the weekend as they released 2-29" trout that topped 8#'s on the boga along with a handful in the 27-28" range as well. All the rain and freshwater runoff hasn't hurt our fishing as you can see from the pictures. If you're interested in catching some fish with us, lucky for you we have some openings coming up.

UPCOMING OPENINS AS OF 5/23/16
May: 24-27, 29-31
June: 2, 3, 5-9, 13-17, 19

To book or get more details contact Daniel:
Call/Text 979.240.5312
Email [email protected]

Enjoy the pictures and we look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

*A couple release videos, click on the pictures to watch.*


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Capt. Matt with a solid 28.5' trout that was caught and released while he was scouting some new areas yesterday. This Spring has been one for MONSTER trout, both wading and drifting! We have boats available for anyone interested and the CCA Texas STAR Tournament is just around the corner.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Fletcher did a little scouting yesterday afternoon and found some solid fish while drifting. He is available this Sun & Mon for anyone interested in going.


----------

